# Flawless Aftermath



## Vape_r (22/6/16)

Hi I'm looking for this juice in 2mg or 4mg, does anyone have stock or is getting stock?


----------



## Mari (23/6/16)

Good morning, we have stock of the 2mg and the 6mg for R360.00


----------

